# 2014 Ram 2500 HD Boss Mount Problems????



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Stopped by at my Boss Dealer and priced a new Boss Plow for the truck.He tells me that they are having a mount problem because Ram decided to do something different to some steering arm or linkage this year and it hits the mount for the plow. They said it should be fixed by Fall. Anyone else hear of what this problem is?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a '13 Ram 2500 and bought a Snowdogg. They had to make me wait while they changed their mount because something had changed from '12 to '13. Hard to believe they changed something else again, but I guess it's possible. They'll get it figured out for you though, it only took them about ten days to make a mount for mine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Diesel or gas drive? The frame changed in 13 for the diesel with a late change for the gassers, 14 for both gassers and diesel.

Could be your dealer doesn't have the proper revision. Boss keeps part numbers and revises them as trucks evolve. If you have rear coils you should have at least a revision "D" for a 2014 Dodge AKA; LTA04770*D*


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thank you*



basher;1802074 said:


> Diesel or gas drive? The frame changed in 13 for the diesel with a late change for the gassers, 14 for both gassers and diesel.
> 
> Could be your dealer doesn't have the proper revision. Boss keeps part numbers and revises them as trucks evolve. If you have rear coils you should have at least a revision "D" for a 2014 Dodge AKA; LTA04770*D*


Mine is a 14 Gas. Hopefully have it figured out by Fall! Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Usually the factory and plow manufactures bounce info off each other so these things don't happen. Buddy of mine told me they communicate so they can have plow prep packages that include warranties for snow plowing with a diesel. Im sure they'll get it worked out by the fall! Or if all else fails you can fab a mount yourself!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

peterk800xc;1802913 said:


> Mine is a 14 Gas. Hopefully have it figured out by Fall! Thanks Thumbs Up


Boss has it figured out :non: We've installed mounts on 2014 gas and diesels. Your dealer maybe waiting for his preseason order to show up.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks again*



basher;1802950 said:


> Boss has it figured out :non: We've installed mounts on 2014 gas and diesels. Your dealer maybe waiting for his preseason order to show up.


Great to hear.I am having it done in August after the Dealer gets his bew stuff in for the upcoming Winter. On the 14 Gas models, is there alot of plastic cutting of any panels to install the mount?


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

I was wondering about trimming the lower valance also?


----------

